# PaintJob "Paintoff"



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Guys please post questions and discussion about rules/list/joining in discussion thread.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...cussion-thread!
Lets keep this topic here for builds discussion only.*



Alright, lets start the thread 

*Starting date: this weekend, starting from June 10'th and ending in July 10'th(EDIT: NEW ENDING DATE IS 17'TH). *
Time zone of the starting date doesnt matter since if we have specific starting time, some guys can start from daylight and some guys have to wait till its like midnight. Just make sure you start from June 10'th, we all have enough time to paint so doesnt matter if some guys can start few hours earlier  .



*Rules are these: *
* One month to find a kit(if necessary) and paint it, it will leave everybody enough time since its summer and I bet everybody need some time to spend to other stuff too. It can be extended if necessary once it comes to end. 
* Must be unpainted body, no problem if it has some mods done to it, rest of the kit will not count. 
* Foiling is optional but clear coat is required(it gives the real final look for the paintjob). 
* Finishing the whole kit is optional 
* All styles are welcome: custom, flames, 2-tone, patterns, murals, pinstripes, everything that looks cool, just make sure that you pay attention to painting not just decals. You can combine some decals with paintjob but try to keep your effort in actual paint. 
* No specific ride, 62-64 Impalas are preferred style but not strictly required, if you cant get them its OK and you can choose something else. 
* Poll will decide the winner. No prizes, its just a friendly buildoff to see some sick work!!  




So far these people have joined, *but everybody can join during the buildoff with unpainted body!* Just let me know and I'll add you to list

1. Siim123 
2. PINK86REGAL
3. pancho1969
4. Esoteric 
5. Tonioseven
6. gseeds
7. Trendsetta 68 ??
8. MINIDREAMS INC. 
9. REGALISTIC 
10. machio 
11. josh 78 
12. D.L.O. Styles
13. Siim's homie who doesnt want to make user for one car but I will post his progress for him :biggrin: 
14. Rollindeep408
15. arturo rios 
16. charlieshowtime
17. SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY
18. Mad_One ("65 Rivi" will post progress pics) 
19. SlammdSonoma
20. candilove
21. frost("pina's LRM replica" will post his progress)
22....
*
*


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:drama::drama::drama: Ill be definately watching this build off thats for sure!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

brantstevens said:


> :drama::drama::drama: Ill be definately watching this build off thats for sure!


X2
going to be awesome to watch and learn from the master's


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

*Machio,s*

Ready to go.stickin with da duece.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm here at my boy's shop (j.frannea) who painted my "Stranglehold" Monte Carlo, I told him about this competition, and he wanted to join in, is that cool?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Alright, lets start the thread
> 
> *Starting date: this weekend, starting from June 10'th and ending in July 10'th. *
> Time zone of the starting date doesnt matter since if we have specific starting time, some guys can start from daylight and some guys have to wait till its like midnight. Just make sure you start from June 10'th, we all have enough time to paint so doesnt matter if some guys can start few hours earlier  .
> ...


my menu is sorta full right now, I'm not 100% if I'll be able to join?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

65rivi said:


> I'm here at my boy's shop (j.frannea) who painted my "Stranglehold" Monte Carlo, I told him about this competition, and he wanted to join in, is that cool?


 Its cool!  Everybody can join. Let me know his username or will he post thru your username? 



Trendsetta 68 said:


> my menu is sorta full right now, I'm not 100% if I'll be able to join?


Alright, let me know once you decide something


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

man that list is intimidating like a motherfocker....a lot of heavy hitters on it.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Since it's only paint I'm down to see if I can get something painted


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know it's not paint but can leafing be used ?
It's used on the 1:1's as a part of the design scheme
and techniques.

Oh, I'm in with a '63 Impala or a '63 Biscayne. Still need to decide which one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a question...I got a mailbox I gotta paint up for me and my new house....could this be entered? Its no kit but I can add rims etc...lol.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Since finishing the kit is optional this wouldn't techically be a buildoff, it would be a paint off. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's true...if its paintable it should count then right?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i think we should stick to painting a kit..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

i want in this


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I know it's not paint but can leafing be used ?
> It's used on the 1:1's as a part of the design scheme
> and techniques.
> 
> Oh, I'm in with a '63 Impala or a '63 Biscayne. Still need to decide which one.


dont see why not i hope so im leafing mine


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Here's a question...I got a mailbox I gotta paint up for me and my new house....could this be entered? Its no kit but I can add rims etc...lol.


LMAO.....

Can I put my house in the build off since I need to paint it anyway? Was thinkin some gold leaf and some tribal flames with some flip flop paint... :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well nevermind then...figured id throw something in there to get me remotely back to building...guess not. Later guys


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Well nevermind then...figured id throw something in there to get me remotely back to building...guess not. Later guys


its up to slim its like 3 am there right now lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im in just gotta get a new kit all my others are already started. :h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

from looking at that list......i WONT be joining, but WILL be watching!! this is gonna be good right here!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> from looking at that list......i WONT be joining, but WILL be watching!! this is gonna be good right here!!


 
ya kinda feels like showing up to a gun fight with a knife dont it lol


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Its cool!  Everybody can join. Let me know his username or will he post thru your username?
> 
> He goes by Mad_One on here but I'll post pic on his behalf, it'll be a '62 Impala


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

even though im not good at painting but i just want to join just becuz i want to have some funn and plus becuz im getting a new airbrush now instead of spraycans now


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

dont knoe if i shud either enter the escalade or the impala on here bcuz i do want to do the escalade fisrt but dont knoe give me some advices which one to do on here


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Guys please post questions and discussion about rules/list/joining in discussion thread.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305719-Paintjob-Buildoff-discussion-thread!


Lets keep this topic here for builds discussion only.*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this should be interseting, cant wait to see em fellas :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Siim123 said:
> 
> 
> > Its cool!  Everybody can join. Let me know his username or will he post thru your username?
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

What's every one painting? I haven't decided yet just wondering how many are gona do the 62-64 bodys :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> What's every one painting? I haven't decided yet just wondering how many are gona do the 62-64 bodys :cheesy:


 I'm gonna take the 64


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

69 for me,


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> What's every one painting? I haven't decided yet just wondering how many are gona do the 62-64 bodys :cheesy:


 I'm going with the 62.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be watching this one. Seeing that it takes me a month just to get a body ready for paint. I also have a paint job started ,and a few other projects going right now. I'm still open for a "most projects going at the same time buildoff" .


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

truscale said:


> I'll be watching this one. Seeing that it takes me a month just to get a body ready for paint. I also have a paint job started ,and a few other projects going right now. I'm still open for a "most projects going at the same time buildoff" .


No you don't bro I'd probably win this one might be the only one lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I was gonna do a '62 but I'm not sure now.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I was gonna do a '62 but I'm not sure now.


do a patterened out President or FD. if i remeber right you had a kbreak majesta too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll figure something out. :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> What's every one painting? I haven't decided yet just wondering how many are gona do the 62-64 bodys :cheesy:


I THOUGHT WE ALL WERE GOING TO DO A '62 - '64 ? 

I'M DOING A '63. OR I MIGHT DO TWO ...... A '79 LINCOLN ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I'll do the '62. Something's coming to mind...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I GOT THE '63'S ROOF PATTERNED OUT THIS MORNING.....................






































j/k ........


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: That's BAAAAD as hell!!! So good it looks almost 1:1 size Tony!! :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright today is the big starting date, take out your paints and masking tapes and give some PAIN to your airbrushes :guns::guns:hno:.


I still have to study for my monday's exam  . (+ waiting for my kit)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I STILL NEED TO CHOOSE BETWEEN A 62 OR 64.... BUT EITHER WAY I STILL IN


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i had to buy a new aibrush for this shit all my fucking badgers choked good thing for the hobby connects i got a 10% off coupon for paasche and a 40% coupon from hobby lobby and got me a VL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> i had to buy a new aibrush for this shit all my fucking badgers choked good thing for the hobby connects i got a 10% off coupon for paasche and a 40% coupon from hobby lobby and got me a VL


 Hope to see you laying down some paint soon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ill probably lay down primer tonight once my lady shows up with the spare badger airbrush hoses


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

*six duece*

Got my base down today.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

machio said:


> Got my base down today.


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! base looks real good !!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Got my base down today.


:wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I gotta work tonight but I'll lay my basecoat tomorrow.  Waiting on a new airbrush.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I gotta work tonight but I'll lay my basecoat tomorrow.  Waiting on a new airbrush.


what you getting? 


machio said:


> Got my base down today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I gotta work tonight but I'll lay my basecoat tomorrow.  Waiting on a new airbrush.


what you getting? 


machio said:


> Got my base down today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

after getting my airbrush hoses i didnt hesitate in pre basing the impala to find scratches that might be a problem.








itll be a while before i get to basecoat


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Paasche H. Just a good basic version. I guess I'll break out my bootleg Iwata Eclipse. Lol.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> after getting my airbrush hoses i didnt hesitate in pre basing the impala to find scratches that might be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT ENOUGH PRIMER.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> NOT ENOUGH PRIMER.


:yes: scratch was really deep too didnt see it after it was primered it was when the "copper" coat revealed it and a few low spots


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Got mine today the only impala in my hobby store. Wanted a 62 but i dont want to wait a week so im goin with this 60.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres my entry. I'll have a base on it in the morning.









if it turns out as good as I hope I'll be using these rims on it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres my entry. I'll have a base on it in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already KNOW it will!! I can't wait to see what you have planned for it!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Paasche H. Just a good basic version. I guess I'll break out my bootleg Iwata Eclipse. Lol.


 the hobby lobby one right? i almost got that but i never had good experiences with external mix airbrushes

just saw the HS for 40 bucks at tcp might as well get one


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good start everybody!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> the hobby lobby one right? i almost got that but i never had good experiences with external mix airbrushes
> 
> just saw the HS for 40 bucks at tcp might as well get one


Yup! TCP has the best deal on it including shipping.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

danny chawps said:


>


 Stop lookin around, you need to join in too :cheesy: :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I already KNOW it will!! I can't wait to see what you have planned for it!!


Thanks Tonio, to be honest I dont have anything planned. Just pick a few colors (some used some not) and start taping and spraying. Right now I'm trying to figure out what colors I want.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks Tonio, to be honest I dont have anything planned. Just pick a few colors (some used some not) and start taping and spraying. Right now I'm trying to figure out what colors I want.


That's about how I'm gonna do. I can't really afford to get a bunch of the HOK paints like I want. I'll make do with what I've got


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I only bought one bottle of paint for body, patterns can be made with previous leftovers :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

can i still join the build off?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

candilove said:


> can i still join the build off?


Sure you can! If you wanna join let me know and I'll add you to list. 



> So far these people have joined, *but everybody can join during the buildoff with unpainted body!* Just let me know and I'll add you to list


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

siim im in ill paint a 64 impala or can i do anything else?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

candilove said:


> siim im in ill paint a 64 impala or can i do anything else?


 62-64's are preferred since it makes easier to judge later if the cars are similar. But its not strictly required if you feel uncomfortable with it or dont have the kit.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: Just like everyother build off starts...............Four pages of talkin.................Another reason why build offs should have a sub forum....................... :shh::shh: and go PAINT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ill be in with a duece or a 66 probably wont post till next week kinda busy now :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Yup! TCP has the best deal on it including shipping.


i do need a clear gun still and definetly gonna get another masters spraygun my badgers are dying i cant believe ive had them for 9 years


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

basecoat is finally on


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started with cinnamon thats it for today gonna go racing


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,nice start ESO, got some tape down today..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks promising homie, I'm glad to see some patterns already :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

is it to late to get in on this? i told my homie frost bout this paint job build off an he down wanted to let my boy show his skills he dont really have the time to build but he gonna get down on the paint job ima just build it for him if thats cool!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> is it to late to get in on this? i told my homie frost bout this paint job build off an he down wanted to let my boy show his skills he dont really have the time to build but he gonna get down on the paint job ima just build it for him if thats cool!


Guys please read the rules already :biggrin: 



> So far these people have joined, *but everybody can join during the buildoff with unpainted body!* Just let me know and I'll add you to list


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

machio said:


> Thanks Homies,nice start ESO, got some tape down today..


ESO and Machio, looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did a little shaveing and got primer on mine today, also made a pair of skirts, ill post in a bit.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks Homies,nice start ESO, got some tape down today..


like wise ive been digging up my yard trying to get it ready for when i get my dog ill probably be laying some tape tonight


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:wow: whish I had some time to enter this build off  :tears: :burn:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Guys please read the rules already :biggrin:


yea count my homie frost in!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Looking good! :thumbsup:


thats bad ass homie!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yea count my homie frost in!!:thumbsup:


 His username is frost? He will post himself or through you? I need to know who I'm adding to list.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> His username is frost? He will post himself or through you? I need to know who I'm adding to list.


yea homie he gonna post his paint job through me!he gettin down on a 79 caddi


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

put my boy frost on the list the paint job is gonna be all him ima just build it for him he dont have time to build but he is down to show sum skills feel me!so ima post pics for him im supling the kit its a 79 caddiuffin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fucked the stripes up real bad thats what i get for rushing, the ribbons are all gonna be hand painted.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> fucked the stripes up real bad thats what i get for rushing, the ribbons are all gonna be hand painted.


wow !! super cool, i like it alot !!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good fellas!! I'm not gonna comment anymore with words. I'll let the pictures do my talkin' from here on out


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> fucked the stripes up real bad thats what i get for rushing, the ribbons are all gonna be hand painted.


Dam homie,I just blinked and you done did da fool,sick,I'm on it this weekend,got a lil gold in.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this all i got done,, im going with some graphics for the first time ever so lets see how it comes out


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

arturo rios said:


> Got mine today the only impala in my hobby store. Wanted a 62 but i dont want to wait a week so im goin with this 60.


i ques we working on the same type of car homie


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

machio said:


> Dam homie,I just blinked and you done did da fool,sick,I'm on it this weekend,got a lil gold in.


i stopped once i noticed the stripe lol im gonna fix it tomorrow, then clear then start the sides. 

you doing something to the hood on yours?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> fucked the stripes up real bad thats what i get for rushing, the ribbons are all gonna be hand painted.


how did you do the lace? i have a bunch of lace crap layin around...how do you make it work without bleed throgh?!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> how did you do the lace? i have a bunch of lace crap layin around...how do you make it work without bleed throgh?!


 did you use candy? i used metallic paint the second time around the trick is not to spray heavy. spraying the lace with mounting glue works too so it doesnt shift when its being sprayed on.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

this is my entry guys


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Eso and machio paint jobs are lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

machio said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick paintjobs homies :cheesy: 

Damn Eso you havent been sleepin around, already looking like week-long work put into this paint :0 



pina's LRM replica said:


> put my boy frost on the list the paint job is gonna be all him ima just build it for him he dont have time to build but he is down to show sum skills feel me!so ima post pics for him im supling the kit its a 79 caddiuffin:


 done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> Dam homie,I just blinked and you done did da fool,sick,I'm on it this weekend,got a lil gold in.


I'M LOVIN WHERE THIS ONE IS HEADED !


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like a bad weather was gunna primer my car today too but i might as well go buy some paint


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> fucked the stripes up real bad thats what i get for rushing, the ribbons are all gonna be hand painted.


:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fixing the offset stripe


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> i :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


>



dam homie thats tight duece :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

did anyone get my name in this paint off ?

if not i wanna enter with the caddy kit


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

You're in


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished fixing the stripe probably start on the sides tonight i need to catch up on Naruto


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,startin tocome together


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks homies,startin tocome together


hell yeah :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: say let me have it j/k homie


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damnn how M i suppose to start on my paint job if theres no sun out in california hahahaha


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> damnn how M i suppose to start on my paint job if theres no sun out in california hahahaha


 thats what bathrooms are for lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

goin with a 76 :cheesy: i think :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHAWPS SAID YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY HE AINT IN IT! LOL.....HERES A 1:18 SCALE ROOF HE DID FOR ME IN A MATTER OF HRS, BASE, FLAKE, KANDY, CLEAR!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started the sides my lady said i should rename the car Firewater


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

almost done. one more set of patterns and its done.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i painted today im not done still adding more patterns to the sides, hood and trunk


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

candilove said:


> i painted today im not done still adding more patterns to the sides, hood and trunk


:thumbsup: about time someone else posted up


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> almost done. one more set of patterns and its done.


i like the ribbon work looks good
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: MAN AM I GLAD I'M NOT IN THIS BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> :thumbsup: about time someone else posted up


 I'm still waiting for my kit to show up in post office :uh:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work Candilove,Marinate,you should ask your boy too get in this paint off,homie got to much skillz not to.Roll Call,lol..63 came together nice.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll tell you what we flaked out a g house last night, no patterns yet. If you guys will let it in I'll start posting pics of it. Let me know if its ok!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I had a rough start with this one but I'm in it to the finish. Special shouts out to Jimbo for the skirts and McLoven for the kit.*


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> I'll tell you what we flaked out a g house last night, no patterns yet. If you guys will let it in I'll start posting pics of it. Let me know if its ok!


No dout,the rules say you can jump in durin the biuld off ,I'm sure Slim will add homie to the ist..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Good to see your kit on deck Tonioseven.,caint wait to see the color sceam.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

AZ AINT FELL OFF , WE JUST COMING BACK FROM A LONG VACATION :biggrin:




























, WAIT TILL I PAINT THE G HOUSE I FLAKED THE FUCK OUT OF , not much in the building mood but ill paint the shit out of something :happysad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

all these paint jobs are looking clean ass hell much props to you all homies!!!:nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> I'm still waiting for my kit to show up in post office :uh:


how long since you ordered it?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> You're in


 thanks


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i added more patterns


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm diggin that homie all of the rides are lookin nice!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> AZ AINT FELL OFF , WE JUST COMING BACK FROM A LONG VACATION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit chawper, I got lots of plastic you can paint up if you dont feel like building! :roflmao: I'll send you the kits. You paint. I'll build! :roflmao: :thumbsup:

BTW, that is looking SIKK!!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> thats what bathrooms are for lol


 hahahaha thats a big no no with my parent though hahaha


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> hahahaha thats a big no no with my parent though hahaha


if youre slick about it they wont notice. my uncle built me a room at my godmothers after i fixed the roof and made the driveway bigger


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn, you guys got some major talent. Everyones paint jobs is SICK!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*CAN CHAWPER ENTER WITH THIS?*
*ALL WORK WAS DONE YESTERDAY*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

they not ready for that much flake in theyre lives right now:happysad:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> they not ready for that much flake in theyre lives right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

fuuuuuuuk yeaah


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

This GHouse will be in TEXAS for a tingo interior when chawper is done doing his thing on it....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here is what i gonna paint... think i am in over my head on this paint off ... but i gonna try anyway:dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr. Holmes, is in the HOUSE!!  Good stuff T!

Hey Erik, it's worth a shot any time bro! This hobby is ANYBODY's game.  

Machio, that is a TON of flake son!! WAT IT Dooooooooo?!?!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> how long since you ordered it?


 Long enough not to remember it :biggrin: . It was weeks ago but now I checked the USPS and it said that it passed customs yesterday so it might get here tomorrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit I gotta pull sumthin out to paint on...resin has my attention with a ton of people ordering off of me...I may need to look into a website for me and the hack shack.. 

Maybe I can get a minute to lay some tape down on my mailbox and model.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


Nice so far bro ! I like the looks of that Tamiya tape in the backdrop, looks promising.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ready for foil and clear


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice paint work in here fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> ready for foil and clear


that looks sick homie nice job with that paint job!!:thumbsup::420::420::nicoderm::drama:cant wait till i get my painting skills up like this i got me an airbrush gun an havent used it yet i be using my boy machio's he be lacing me up i can do simple flaked out candys i just havent got my feet wet
laying out patterns yet but gettin plenty of insperation from this thread to try an throw down on a candy paint job with patterns well see how it turns out!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> ready for foil and clear



maaaaaan , i cant even hate on that , the 4 is very original homes , trying something new , i gotta give mad propps for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> maaaaaan , i cant even hate on that , the 4 is very original homes , trying something new , i gotta give mad propps for that :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got my shit, now I'm ready to paint :biggrin: . I hope I can paint something tho, I got a job for a summer and tired as fuck every day.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> This GHouse will be in TEXAS for a tingo interior when chawper is done doing his thing on it....



oh chit,aweready.I got this-with many more.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic said:


> here is what i gonna paint... think i am in over my head on this paint off ... but i gonna try anyway:dunno:


change of plans...... i gonna do this 66 instead!!!!!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Got my shit, now I'm ready to paint :biggrin: . I hope I can paint something tho, I got a job for a summer and tired as fuck every day.


u sure are ready to get started on this on arent you and looks like alot of people are doing 64s and 62s


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

i finally got started on my 60 i primered it alredy just letting sit out in the sun to dry up good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

charlieshowtime said:


> i finally got started on my 60 i primered it alredy just letting sit out in the sun to dry up good


 Make sure you wont let any dust on it :thumbsup: .


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Got my shit, now I'm ready to paint :biggrin: . I hope I can paint something tho, I got a job for a summer and tired as fuck every day.


:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Make sure you wont let any dust on it :thumbsup: .


yupp thanks for the advice though


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man this is going to be one bad ass paint off, can't wait to see you guys lay down your best work. do it big. will be watching.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

About to get started on the '63 for the paint off..............


























Scratchbuilt a smooth hood and molded the underside of it and the underside of the trunk smooth. The body has been shaved of emblems, door handles, and the 2 front fender chrome spears on each side of the car. Also keeping the smooth firewall.
Colors are subject to change.........


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good  

I just got my car primered, maybe I can spray some silver on it tonight(even tho my main paint is metallic blue not candy, but hopefully the silver will help the blue pop out better)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> About to get started on the '63 for the paint off..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are the decals at :happysad: lets see it homes


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Oooh!!! Chawps said this is a paint build off not a decal build off DAAAAMN trend u gonna let him play u like that son!!!! JUST KIDDING!! this is one hot topic and by far the best build off ever can't wait to see the finished projects all u fellas don't fuck around!!! BBL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got some more tape and my new airbrush arrived! Just waitin' on the damn paint to show up :ugh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Just got some more tape and my new airbrush arrived! Just waitin' on the damn paint to show up :ugh:


zero drags


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> About to get started on the '63 for the paint off..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice body work, ready to see it shine!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn I cant find my silver spray :angry:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my primer and silver laid last night... time to lay some tape:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my primer and silver laid last night... time to lay some tape:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my primer and silver base laid last night... time to lay some tape


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

all the homies getin down,just about ready for clear,goin to ad a lil more shades,and wet it up..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

machio said:


> all the homies getin down,just about ready for clear,goin to ad a lil more shades,and wet it up..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

machio said:


> all the homies getin down,just about ready for clear,goin to ad a lil more shades,and wet it up..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

machio said:


> all the homies getin down,just about ready for clear,goin to ad a lil more shades,and wet it up..


:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good!! i like this thread


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> all the homies getin down,just about ready for clear,goin to ad a lil more shades,and wet it up..


I love this one already !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> ready for foil and clear


Man this shit is sick.... fucking old school feel ....digging it


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

gseeds said:


> ok got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !


AWW MAN NOW I DON'T WANNA DO MY 70 IT AIN'T GONNA EVEN BE HALF AS GOOD


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,Dam,its getin interesting up in here,Regal,that 66 is ready to go,allready know gary is fixin to do that 69 in,Trend,63 on deck,fixin to go down,62 lookin smooth T.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

gseeds said:


> ok got the base on today, gold with a gold flake top, colors sould go alot faster !! i hope !


:wow: Do you need my address Gary? I cant believe how beautiful my model looks :roflmao: Bad ass G. Seeds!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Lookin sick Everyone!! I was gonna do a candy tangerine but IDK now. I've been taking my time with the 64 and working on my rig still, but I got the body prep'ed, primed, based with silver, and taped off all my chrome trim. I had to respray the hood and trunk cause a bug landed on the hood and the mold lines still showed on the trunk. But tonight when I get home from work I'm gonna put in some more time on it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Lookin sick Everyone!! I was gonna do a candy tangerine but IDK now. I've been taking my time with the 64 and working on my rig still, but I got the body prep'ed, primed, based with silver, and taped off all my chrome trim. I had to respray the hood and trunk cause a bug landed on the hood and the mold lines still showed on the trunk. But tonight when I get home from work I'm gonna put in some more time on it.


 
:wow: Oh damn! It is gettin DEEP in this place!! Yall are puttin it DOWN!!! Darren that is a good start bro! After the hearse, I cant wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man this shit is sick.... fucking old school feel ....digging it


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Dammit its hard to come in here even thinking im gonna try thrown some tape on sumthin and make it look nearly as good as any of these guys shittiest tries... sick shit all around guys.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

got my 60 primered and the way my graphics are going cant wait to finish this one bcuz its my first time doing graphics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man this shit is sick.... fucking old school feel ....digging it


dig deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutz ......you should paint some shit up toooooooo niggi


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> dig deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutz ......you should paint some shit up toooooooo niggi


Man how many times do u have to loose in a paintoff with me before you start calling me daddy????


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man how many times do u have to loose in a paintoff with me before you start calling me daddy????


keeeeeeeep drea,ing muuuuthafuka :finger::squint:..... YOU AINT DOWN CHUNKY ...........WHARES YOUR BUDDY JOE? poor guy i think his balls got repoed


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I really don't know WTF I'm doin' but here's pictures anyway...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I really don't know WTF I'm doin' but here's pictures anyway...


Nice start homie,looks like your on the right track.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr HOLMES! :wow: BRO!! :wow: That looks SIKK!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work in here :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

machio said:


> Nice start homie,looks like your on the right track.


x2 !!!!!!!!!! nice start !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I really don't know WTF I'm doin' but here's pictures anyway...


Looks like You know what you're doing from here bro. Keep us posted.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X2 lookin good Tonio!!
Everybody for that matter!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

danny chawps said:


> keeeeeeeep drea,ing muuuuthafuka :finger::squint:..... YOU AINT DOWN CHUNKY ...........WHARES YOUR BUDDY JOE? poor guy i think his balls got repoed


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

cleared the six fo today with no side effects the cadi wasnt so lucky


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats kool bro !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,, ps everyones paint jobs are looking great so far !!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

man thats nice


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

gseeds said:


> got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,, ps everyones paint jobs are looking great so far !!!!!


Thats badass!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

gseeds said:


> got somr paint on the 69 today, still need to paint more on the sides, then the top,this is whats done sofar, sneek peek,, ps everyones paint jobs are looking great so far !!!!!


Can I have it!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Fellas, all of your builds are lookin' spectacular so far!! I finally got my paint and new airbrush in so hopefully I can get something done. Thanks for the comps but this pattern stuff is hard when you don't really have a design in mind. Lol. I guess I'll figure something out!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

T, you're already off to a good start. Im sure you'll come up with something that's bad ass.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hopefully but at this point, I'm kind of like :dunno::ugh:. I had more stuff taped off last night but the tape came off in places so now I'll wait until I'm ready to paint before I do any more taping.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, the firewall itself is just a bad ass design! Get to werk! :roflmao: Put on some tunes and just let the tape do the walking. LOL


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ill probably finish the car next month, i lost the back chrome piece i made for the back but its coo i got other plans for the back


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats killer bro  

I've laid down some tape whole night, hopefully I can shoot first coats of paint today


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn I have to repaint the car, the primer flaws didnt show up before I got the actual paint on the car. I didnt even try to start the patterns since the paint looks horrible. 

Plus I waited too long before I pulled off the stripe tapes on the sides so the paint got way too dry and its kinda rough now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dANG i HATE WHEN THIS HAPPENS. GOOD THING WE CAN START ALL OVER WITH MODELS. I LOVE WHERE THIS IS HEADED TO, KEEP US POSTED AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEXT SPRAY.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah I havent built anything since January so my skills are bit rusty  . I hope next time i'll do better.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like the same rashes my cadillac had


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Base coat is down*

Went over to the* AHP* and finally got my base sprayed down. It's a custom mixed paint they called "Cream of Corn" pearl  , sprayed over a white base. Next up will be some Pearl Patterns, all custom mixed here at the *AHP*.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Ok, this thread is just KICKING!! But what you all dont realize is Siim put in the fine fine print that says:

All model bodies will be sent to Scur- after they are painted and have decided on a winner! 



Bad ass in here though fellas! Just bad ass!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> looks like the same rashes my cadillac had


 I'll see what I can do, I already have few ideas I'm gonna try out.

I'm actually kinda happy this happened since the stripes on the side doesnt look that good as I expected. This rash gave me reason to repaint and try something else. 




To keep you guys motivated, i found this picture on LiL quite a long time ago but still a nice pic


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> I'll see what I can do, I already have few ideas I'm gonna try out.
> 
> I'm actually kinda happy this happened since the stripes on the side doesnt look that good as I expected. This rash gave me reason to repaint and try something else.
> 
> ...


 i was able to buff mine out then retouch but it was hard cause it was nailpolish. they look pretty good you should go with them again


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good trend, all the guys are doing good, slim just a little set back, thats what great about custom paint,some of the best ones came about from repairs to the paint. doing a little repair rite now to the 69.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint jobs are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:


Finally got time to lay some tape :cheesy: just need to do the other side and on to the next color


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Paint jobs are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Finally got time to lay some tape :cheesy: just need to do the other side and on to the next color


what do you use to cut the fine tape with?! i tried using mini's double razor blade trick, but cant get it to work?! i thought you posted a pic in the wagon build off, but i couldnt find it!? car's lookin good BTW!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> what do you use to cut the fine tape with?! i tried using mini's double razor blade trick, but cant get it to work?! i thought you posted a pic in the wagon build off, but i couldnt find it!? car's lookin good BTW!


i made my blades like this the one on the left gives me the xtra fine tape


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Man Im glad this paint-off is just for fun, cause I havent even really started but feel like I've already lost. :roflmao: 

I'm still gonna try my best though. Gary, yours is really poppin to me. I love how you can always tell a G Seeds cae when you see it . Keep them comin fellas.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^^agree totally..haven't even sprayed primer and I've lost that..glad its just fun.. I wouldn't have joined up otherwise.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm lovin' this...... it's like visiting a pro paint shop with cars being sprayed, but on-line ! Lovin' the work so far fellas ! Seeds that '69 is an instant Classic !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> i made my blades like this the one on the left gives me the xtra fine tape


 I was wondering the same thing how you got so fine lines :0 . Now I have to try out.

edit: I found my silver paint, sprayed on a heavy coat so the surface is nice and even this time, I have to replace my shitty primer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I sprayed out my 69 galaxie thinking id use towards this buildoff... nope. Its a 1 color car... I can't seem to throw anything that badass down...I get pics soon


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Man Im glad this paint-off is just for fun, cause I havent even really started but feel like I've already lost. :roflmao:
> 
> I'm still gonna try my best though. Gary, yours is really poppin to me. I love how you can always tell a G Seeds cae when you see it . Keep them comin fellas.


 X2 on how you can tell a gseeds at a glance. same goes for everyone in this paint off! that's why this paint off is so great, you can tell a lot about the people competing by their paint jobs!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> i made my blades like this the one on the left gives me the xtra fine tape


all the rides are looking great homie.. 

thats good idea pancho how many times is it wraped on top of the blade.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got some masking done and painted the second roof color last night..... HOK _KBC02_ Kandy Lime Gold.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

All builds looking good so far.......

OK after 15 hours of masking im in now 63 imp thats it at this moment


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Man Im glad this paint-off is just for fun, cause I havent even really started but feel like I've already lost. :roflmao:
> 
> I'm still gonna try my best though. Gary, yours is really poppin to me. I love how you can always tell a G Seeds cae when you see it . Keep them comin fellas.



x100 and yes that paint job gary laid out has to be my favorite one of all his builds ive seen so far he is out for blood im waiting to see what jay and pancho gonna do


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> All builds looking good so far.......
> 
> OK after 15 hours of masking im in now 63 imp thats it at this moment


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> All builds looking good so far.......
> 
> OK after 15 hours of masking im in now 63 imp thats it at this moment


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got some masking done and painted the second roof color last night..... HOK _KBC02_ Kandy Lime Gold.


nice start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Paint jobs are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Finally got time to lay some tape :cheesy: just need to do the other side and on to the next color


cant wait to see this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


 
WOW!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: Thanks gary 
Great start trend and josh :thumbsup:



rollindeep408 said:


> x100 and yes that paint job gary laid out has to be my favorite one of all his builds ive seen so far he is out for blood im waiting to see what jay and pancho gonna do


:wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> all the rides are looking great homie..
> 
> thats good idea pancho how many times is it wraped on top of the blade.


I actually rolled up a lil tape and stuck it in between the 2 blades. I don't remeber why I put tape like that but that's a good idea I'm sure it'll work


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

gseeds said:


> ok got the rest of the colors on today, but im still not done yet, here it is so far.


Damn Gary... This is just beautiful... This is my favorite so far...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this thread is the fuckin shit!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Damn Gary... This is just beautiful... This is my favorite so far...


X2! PLUS IT LOOKS ALL KANDY.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> i made my blades like this the one on the left gives me the xtra fine tape


 Oh damn thats some "LOCKED UP" stuff right there lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my progress so far....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

wow !!!!! super nice bro !! i dig the colors and the lay out !! nice !!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! PLUS IT LOOKS ALL KANDY.


thanks eddie, yea its all 40 year old lacquer candys, {my secret stash}, the main color is 10 coats of candy bandy wine, thanks again,gary.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

gseeds said:


> wow !!!!! super nice bro !! i dig the colors and the lay out !! nice !!


thanks Gary


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

everything is looking FRESH.. nice work fellas

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

408models said:


> Oh damn thats some "LOCKED UP" stuff right there lol


Hey u never no when its gona go down got to be ready with the shank.  haha


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

regalistic said:


>


Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dynasty don't play ! Great work Fam !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

gseeds said:


> Nice colors :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Shot some candy today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dynasty don't play ! Great work Fam !


Dynasty does not play !!!!!!!!! Now Josh done did it ! Beautiful Kandy bro !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

josh 78 said:


> All builds looking good so far.......
> 
> OK after 15 hours of masking im in now 63 imp thats it at this moment


:wow: Nice!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dynasty does not play !!!!!!!!! Now Josh done did it ! Beautiful Kandy bro !


The D holding it DOWN!! Looking good in here everyone!  Nice work guys!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin killer TO ALL PAINTERS up in here! and for the DYNASTY boys....way to hold it down!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys are doing great keep it up

i didnt think i was gonna finish the car before the build off finished but i did lol


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> you guys are doing great keep it up
> 
> i didnt think i was gonna finish the car before the build off finished but i did lol


damnn the 6fo is looks reall nice menn and yea you finished a whole month earlier hahaha


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

came out cool, ive also got mine painted ,foiled and cleared, but i think im going to wait and build it before posting, since its early yet.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> Shot some candy today


this is looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

gseeds said:


> came out cool, ive also got mine painted ,foiled and cleared, but i think im going to wait and build it before posting, since its early yet.


i didnt wanna let this one sit cause shit seems to happens to cars when i let them sit(example: mach one mustang paint fiasco)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just ordered more HoK paint since I had a change of ideas regarding my '62. I'm still not too sure what I want to do with it but I'll figure it out by the end of the week. Hopefully.:ugh::happysad::x:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dynasty does not play !!!!!!!!! Now Josh done did it ! Beautiful Kandy bro !


Thanx T. paint is finish  but not on this flix also the color is realy dif aas you see....now let it sit for a week then sant and bmf and clear


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

gseeds said:


> came out cool, ive also got mine painted ,foiled and cleared, but i think im going to wait and build it before posting, since its early yet.


x-2 and yes its early 

thanx G seeds


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sick work in here


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> you guys are doing great keep it up
> 
> i didnt think i was gonna finish the car before the build off finished but i did lol


 Nice ass car homie! :thumbsup: 

You could start another one if you have nothing to do meanwhile :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

after seeing all these beautiful paint jobs it got me inspired to try sumthin my self and this is what i came up with :happysad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

regalistic said:


>


LOOKS BADASS BRO!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> LOOKS BADASS BRO!!!!:thumbsup:


thanks bro.....still work to do though!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

regalistic said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

all these paint jobs are coming out clean homies an to the DYNASTY fam much props on yalls paint jobs there all lookin bad ass!!:nicoderm::420::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> after seeing all these beautiful paint jobs it got me inspired to try sumthin my self and this is what i came up with :happysad:


Nice !!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Nice !!!


x2!! Nice Bigdogg!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Small update .............


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn there is some good shit in here


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small update .............


:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small update .............


dam this is tight Trend :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

wat kinda tape is this bro?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> dam this is tight Trend :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> wat kinda tape is this bro?


from the tear it looks like tamiya


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> from the tear it looks like tamiya


thanx fellas. Yep Eso guessed it , it's Tamiya .


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small update .............


looking good bro, cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small update .............


Thats nice T. like your tape work came out good...i m sure that imp is on a good way


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally got started. I' would've done more but it's 4:25 a.m. here so it's too early to run my compressor. I really dig this Paasche! I might have to get another one!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Finally got started. I' would've done more but it's 4:25 a.m. here so it's too early to run my compressor. I really dig this Paasche! I might have to get another one!


..........NICE.........


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x2!!! Nice Mr. Holmes!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's lookin' good Tonio! Yep I have have a Paashe, they're pretty kool !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Small update .............


mama jamma,clean hard work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great work fellas!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Finally got started. I' would've done more but it's 4:25 a.m. here so it's too early to run my compressor. I really dig this Paasche! I might have to get another one!


nice, i bought 2 already might get a third lol theyre comfortable as hell

BTW hows that other tape you talked about on spotlight compare to tamiya


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A little roof progress ................


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That is bad ass Tony! I like it brother!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That is bad ass Tony! I like it brother!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: Pancho..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Damn Gary... This is just beautiful... This is my favorite so far...


thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Everything is awesome so far fellas! I ordered the paint I needed on MONDAY but it didn't ship until TODAY!! I'll be up all night tapin' so I can get it done when it FINALLY arrives.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Everything is awesome so far
> fellas! I ordered the paint I needed on MONDAY but it didn't ship until TODAY!! I'll be up all night tapin' so I can get it done when it FINALLY arrives.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres all I got done so far.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres all I got done so far.


wow! that lace looks killer..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> that other tape you talked about on spotlight compare to tamiya


Hell, I LOVE it!!! It's quite similar to Tamiya's. :thumbsup: I figure instead of waitin' on the mail, I'd mix my OWN color and see what it would look like...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

All the Homies gettin Down,much Respect,


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Everybodys paint jobs are lookin good. Great start tonio :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres all I got done so far.


 
Bad ass brother!! I Love the way the paints interlock with eachother!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Bad ass brother!! I Love the way the paints interlock with eachother!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really looking good DLO !!!! everyones else looking good also !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mite be in over my head !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell, I LOVE it!!! It's quite similar to Tamiya's. :thumbsup: I figure instead of waitin' on the mail, I'd mix my OWN color and see what it would look like...


I like this paint job. Came out sick...hood design reminds me of Rey Mysterio's mak... Big props bro...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell, I LOVE it!!! It's quite similar to Tamiya's. :thumbsup: I figure instead of waitin' on the mail, I'd mix my OWN color and see what it would look like...


I like this paint job. Came out sick...hood design reminds me of Rey Mysterio's mask... Big props bro...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell, I LOVE it!!! It's quite similar to Tamiya's. :thumbsup: I figure instead of waitin' on the mail, I'd mix my OWN color and see what it would look like...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: burn the midnight oil last night


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> you guys are doing great keep it up
> 
> i didnt think i was gonna finish the car before the build off finished but i did lol


Hey Eso or LownSlow this ride turned out sick bro!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick ass paintjobs homies!! I've been damn busy this week so no progress from me yet  . I hope to get something done soon tho


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That is bad ass Tony! I like it brother!





gseeds said:


> x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx fellas !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

This paint off is amazing i like it alot fellas it maks me happy to see all dif styles


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Just gotta say everybody's been doing some nice work. Haven't had to much time work and painting have kept me busy, but i did manage to squeeze a little bit on my paint off. Will try to meet deadline but here's an update


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

arturo rios said:


> Just gotta say everybody's been doing some nice work. Haven't had to much time work and painting have kept me busy, but i did manage to squeeze a little bit on my paint off. Will try to meet deadline but here's an update


looking good art !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

arturo rios said:


> Just gotta say everybody's been doing some nice work. Haven't had to much time work and painting have kept me busy, but i did manage to squeeze a little bit on my paint off. Will try to meet deadline but here's an update


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

arturo rios said:


> Just gotta say everybody's been doing some nice work. Haven't had to much time work and painting have kept me busy, but i did manage to squeeze a little bit on my paint off. Will try to meet deadline but here's an update


*DYNASTY !*

LOOKIN' GOOD fAM !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *DYNASTY !*
> 
> LOOKIN' GOOD fAM !


X2!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> A little roof progress ................





D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres all I got done so far.





arturo rios said:


> Just gotta say everybody's been doing some nice work. Haven't had to much time work and painting have kept me busy, but i did manage to squeeze a little bit on my paint off. Will try to meet deadline but here's an update


Lookin' pretty damned  so far!! I finally got my other paints in so I hope to get "No Regrets" wrapped up this week.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres all I got done so far.


 I'm really liking this one. Good work bro!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good work bro, this looks killer


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

There's some serious talent up in here, keep at it everyone paint's coming along bad ass.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> Damn I have to repaint the car, the primer flaws didnt show up before I got the actual paint on the car. I didnt even try to start the patterns since the paint looks horrible.
> 
> Plus I waited too long before I pulled off the stripe tapes on the sides so the paint got way too dry and its kinda rough now.



Got it repainted  . And I love how the side design came out this time. Now time to open a beer and design the roof patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> Got it repainted  . And I love how the side design came out this time. Now time to open a beer and design the roof patterns :biggrin:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint jobs are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 

Got a lil paint work done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good fellas ! I need to get some more work put in !


----------



## pontiackid72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alot of Awesome Paint on the rides, Excellent work to all


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

comin along....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Main,some Hard Hitter shit goin on up in here,caint wait to see dem updates Trend,Tonio,u steped up to the plate with that one,realgal ,knocked it out the ballpark,pancho,josh,D low,chawps,G,slim,and all other homies,much props,I'm changing kits,felt like mine is to simple after all thease paint jobs bustin out,goin with a fresh 58 imp kit..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> Main,some Hard Hitter shit goin on up in here,caint wait to see dem updates Trend,Tonio,u steped up to the plate with that one,realgal ,knocked it out the ballpark,pancho,josh,D low,chawps,G,slim,and all other homies,much props,I'm changing kits,felt like mine is to simple after all thease paint jobs bustin out,goin with a fresh 58 imp kit..


Ooh, I bet you doin' somethin' sick with that '58 !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some tape laid down  Still not complete tho but I'm done for today, its late


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Siim123 said:


> Some tape laid down  Still not complete tho but I'm done for today, its late


Nice lines so far siim :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking good fam :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

josh 78 said:


> :thumbsup: looking good fam :thumbsup:


thanks!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Some tape laid down  Still not complete tho but I'm done for today, its late


That taped pattern looks great ! 


josh 78 said:


> :thumbsup: looking good fam :thumbsup:


Yeah it does ! Dynasty doin' it up !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fellas, y'all DOIN' tha damn thang!! :thumbsup::h5: I still have a ways to go on mine still but I hope to add more soon!*


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Some tape laid down  Still not complete tho but I'm done for today, its late


Man those are some thin lines, looking good !

All the rest of the jobs are looking good too !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*getting there ........*

Got some minor progress done to the roof. It's about 70% complete now. Still going to add some fan fades and some Variegated gold leafing pinstripes to it......................


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

love the colors tone!!! cant wait to see the leafing


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint is lookin good trend 

Got a lil paint on the g house


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> Some tape laid down  Still not complete tho but I'm done for today, its late


LOVE THE SYMETRY!! Those lines are awesome! Nice work SIIM. 


regalistic said:


>


:0 :wow: Lookin good Erik!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got some minor progress done to the roof. It's about 70% complete now. Still going to add some fan fades and some Variegated gold leafing pinstripes to it......................


Awesome as usual Tony!  


pancho1969 said:


> Paint is lookin good trend
> 
> Got a lil paint on the g house


:0 Beautiful. Can I have it? :roflmao:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Firme!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


:wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


this bitch is clean machio much props!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Paint is lookin good trend
> 
> Got a lil paint on the g house


 :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE PANCHO! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


DAM BRO THAT 58 IS BAD ASS HOMIE I LIKE THE ROOF LOOKS BAD ASS :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there all looking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice work guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: im liking this


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,means a lot homies,got more work done late last night,finished the trunk area and started the rear panels,will post pics when done..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good stuff in here 

Need clear and some bmf.............


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


Chingon !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fukkin awesome work in here, I cant believe this paintoff got so killer!


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

almost done, pics from a couple days ago


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

214Frost said:


> View attachment 329611
> View attachment 329610
> 
> 
> almost done, pics from a couple days ago


se mira chingon frost you got down like always homie much props!:nicoderm::nicoderm::420::worship::worship:uffin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Trend,Daamm Frost,nice work homie..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Alright homies,had to switch it up with the 58,this were im at so far,paint jobs looking sick.


haha,didn't think you would but let it be known. L.U.G.K. 58 in the house.man this car in person looks super badass


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

214Frost said:


> View attachment 329611
> View attachment 329610
> 
> 
> almost done, pics from a couple days ago


I like that Frost.let me gut it out for the August show wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> I like that Frost.let me gut it out for the August show wey.


yeah, I know that would be killa !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> I like that Frost.let me gut it out for the August show wey.


man my boy got down huh i took him this lac so he can get down on it for me an an plus i wanted homie to show his skills in thia paint off i think ima go with a clean LIFESTYLE interior on it you know a clean custom leather look wanted to look diffrent feel me but i know you would of got down with this one thanks tho!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> man my boy got down huh i took him this lac so he can get down on it for me an an plus i wanted homie to show his skills in thia paint off i think ima go with a clean *LIFESTYLE* interior on it you know a clean custom leather look wanted to look diffrent feel me but i know you would of got down with this one thanks tho!


 ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got a little more work in this evening ... added the fan spray tape fades ... minor but it's a kool touch ..........................


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell!! I gotta learn some of this stuff!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil more done


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: THIS WHOLE THREAD IS BADASS :wow: 

:thumbsup: GREAT WORK GUYS - cant wait to check in when they are all done up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hell yeah thats what im tlkn bout fellas , everyone is putting it down


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang, you guys are insane! Definitely some good ideas to try some out, killer jobs!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

regalistic said:


>


this is coming along clean homie much props!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> this is coming along clean homie much props!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


 THANKS BRO!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, Dynasty showin out, Good work from everyone.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

regalistic said:


>


damn this looks sweet as fuck :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got some painting done today, still a lot of work to do tho. Pictures after the first one are done with old phone so sorry about blurry stuff.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Siim, that looks great bro!! Nice work!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Siim, that looks great bro!! Nice work!!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sick sick sick thread


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Lot of great paint work in here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Siim that is killa work bro.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

regalistic said:


>


 Sick work what you use for the pinstrips?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

regalistic said:


>


looks real good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

liking this so far, whats next ? looking good bro !!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

dariusmather said:


> Sick work what you use for the pinstrips?


gel pens..... and thanks guys for the comps!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got some more work done

First pattern for today, something simple: 


















Second pattern, with waterdrop effect

















Put some waterdrops on the paint









And paint it some enamel black on them in very sharp angle. Didnt turn out very good but I tried this first time in my life so not too bad. 


















Let the water dry up(in my case in sunshine)










After water dried up, it looked like this









And added some shades


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Bad Ass Slim,did u use a droper to aply the water?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great Siim! And thanks Gary. I have been busy this past week with my son getting here for the summer and a friend visiting from out of state for a week. So its not much further along than it was in that pic, but i got more tape on it so hopefully if all goes well I'll have some new pics this weekend.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

machio said:


> That's Bad Ass Slim,did u use a droper to aply the water?


 Just a toothpic I tipped into the water and then on roof, I didnt find anything better and toothpic happened to work just fine.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a sick Imp Fam !!!!!!!!!!



regalistic said:


>


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> Got some more work done
> And added some shades


For a first time, this is F'n bad ass!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> For a first time, this is F'n bad ass!!!


AGREEED:thumbsup: NICE WORK SLIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

super sick. i kinda like it without the fade . gonna have to try that sometime!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> For a first time, this is F'n bad ass!!!


Yeah it is !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Siim123 said:


> Got some more work done
> 
> First pattern for today, something simple:
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: great work siim :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice as hell, Siim! :thumbsup: I got a bit more done but I've got more to go.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: great work siim :thumbsup:


X2. that is just plain awesome looks great gonna have to try this sometime


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

arturo rios said:


> X2. that is just plain awesome looks great gonna have to try this sometime


x3:thumbsup: theres a lot of techniques i wanna try out here too


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

all the paint jobs are looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Slowly gettin there dont know if ill make the deadline but here's some updates just a little pinstripes


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam Arturo u did bad ass job homie. Much props bro it looks killah. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

arturo rios said:


> Slowly gettin there dont know if ill make the deadline but here's some updates just a little pinstripes


:wow::worship::werd:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

arturo rios said:


> Slowly gettin there dont know if ill make the deadline but here's some updates just a little pinstripes


 daaaam


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Dam Arturo u did bad ass job homie. Much props bro it looks killah. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


X2!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

arturo rios said:


> Slowly gettin there dont know if ill make the deadline but here's some updates just a little pinstripes


coming out nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr. Holmes, you're doing JUST fine bro! Keep at it. I give YOU much props, cause I wont even ATTEMPT at doin this shit! :roflmao: :thumbsup: Finish it up FOO!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i think this coming out great !! the key now is to add to the sides and the top, and this is going to be one bad MF'er !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sure of it !!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

arturo rios said:


> Slowly gettin there dont know if ill make the deadline but here's some updates just a little pinstripes


This is just beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> Homie it sure doesn't look like you're struggling with it. That '62 is turnin' out SWEEEEEET !
> View attachment 330867


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> View attachment 330867


 I dunno why you're saying this IMHO this is FUCKIN BAD ASS WORK BRO!!!!!!! :0



I got my paintjob finished, needs foil and clear only, but I dont have my camera with me right now so I'll post it up later


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> View attachment 330867


you got way too much open space add some spears and fan them out.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> View attachment 330867



Tonio this is bad ass bro don't sell your self short every paint I Do I struggle you got a sick style that's your own I wanna see more bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Tonio this is bad ass bro don't sell your self short every paint I Do I struggle you got a sick style that's your own I wanna see more bro


x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> View attachment 330867


That looks real good bro. Colors are nice combination with the silver.:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I want to try gel pens soon and bad ass work like these give me a lot of inspiration! Nice work fellas!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas; this stuff is HARD!! I'll see what I can come up with I guess.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Just what i was able to squeeze in today.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

If it was easy everyone would be doin it . Your doin a great job so far tonio so don't get discouraged you can only get better :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ever body doin a great job I need to find me some painting time :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Dam Arturo u did bad ass job homie. Much props bro it looks killah. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


damn art!!! thats nice!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> This is where I am now with it. Patterns are waaaaaayy out of my comfort zone in this paint-off.  I'll add something else but I'm not too good with this pattern sh!t. Props to you guys that do this on the regular. I'm strugglin!! :dunno:
> 
> 
> View attachment 330867


struggling where tonio?! your knockin this one out!! i like it!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

there is so much good skills going on in this thread!! PROPS TO SIM FOR STARTING THIS ONE!! nice to see a lot of modeling going on with out any BS! BTW i got pay pal ready to buy ANY of these body's when the dust settels!! PROPS to all the painters up in here!! and to all the DYNASTY boys throwin down!! everyone is reppin hard in here!! :thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

arturo rios said:


> Just what i was able to squeeze in today.


I see you Fam ! real nice work bro !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was looking at the calendar and...


Siim123 said:


> *Starting date: this weekend, starting from June 10'th and ending in July 10'th.*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0



You guys want a little timeline extension? I can get mine completed I guess but if it seems like you guys want a little longer time, we can arrange that  . Remember, its a friendly paintoff only so we dont need to force anyone


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah Siim an extra week would be kool.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

A little step by step for another pattern 









































My paintjob is completed :biggrin: But I wont show it bigger before I get the clear coat on.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I know its gonna be really hard for me to get mine finished by the 10th. But either way I'm gonna get it done and post it in here. A week would be cool with me too.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright, THE NEW ENDING DATE IS 17'TH JULY
This is a friendly buildoff and we want to see awesome paintjobs, not who's the fastest


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wuts good Homies,paint jobs lookin fresh,Tonio,I would trade u paint jobs in a hartbeat homie,u geting down,sup Trend,pancho ,D low,Chops,paitently waiting on dem progress picks,I'm learnin a lot from this tread.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's sick Slim.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

17th:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

machio said:


> Wuts good Homies,paint jobs lookin fresh,Tonio,I would trade u paint jobs in a hartbeat homie,u geting down,sup Trend,pancho ,D low,Chops,paitently waiting on dem progress picks,I'm learnin a lot from this tread.


 
Heres where mines at. Hopefully after tonight I'll be able to spent alot more time on it. 
Still nothing fancy though.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Heres where mines at. Hopefully after tonight I'll be able to spent alot more time on it.
> Still nothing fancy though.


 i see some tape that needs to be yanked and pics taken!! SIIM....your top came out nice! cant wait for the detailed pics!! this thread keep gettin better and better!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got all my color done. now its just clear and BMF!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks real good bro, nice striping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2 :wow:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

66. Looking good regalistic.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great looking builds fellas ! This is a REAL good thread, so good we need to do it more often !


I gotta get goin' on mine again, I'm over here messin up and got mad at ther whole thang ! 
But it's too late to start over !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

regalistic said:


> got all my color done. now its just clear and BMF!!!!!


THAT CAME OUT NICE.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Did a lil taping today :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Pancho comin' through with the tape hotness!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I gotta get goin' on mine again, I'm over here messin up and got mad at ther whole thang !
> But it's too late to start over !


 Yeah I messed up mine too, pattern edges are rough and tape peeled off paint here and there. But I dont want to start it all over again so I did some touchups which dont look very good tho


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That dark blue is going to make them paterns pop homie,NICE.sup Trend ,make it happen homie,u have many bad ass paint jobs under your belt,no dout.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Got some progress...*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


>


 LOOKIN GOOD GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks man! I'm tryin'. I need to get more done on the roof and the sides I guess. I'd like to try pinstriping but I have enough on my plate already. Lol.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


looking good tonio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see whats next !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang fellas , this thread is killin' it ! 

Great job with the tape poncho, and tonio 
that '62 is coming along real nice , I love the color combo too !

Machio , I'm tryin' homie, just alot of ish left to do ! it's not
turning out like I wanted it to, but oh well. there's always more
plastic to paint !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

WOW,posting up Frost paint job for this paint off.me and pina tripin on it,pics do it no justice.U got down frost,u can find homie on the 1.1 sec under frost214


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> WOW,posting up Frost paint job for this paint off.me and pina tripin on it,pics do it no justice.U got down frost,u can find homie on the 1.1 sec under frost214


damn FROST you got down hard homie you killed them with this one 4sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship::worship::worship::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Some progress but not alot..........This is where I'm at*

This is where I'm at with the paint job right now ..............





















I like the colors but I'm not feeling the execution of the paint scheme. ( too thick of lines, uneven in places, plus it's not flowing like I'de like it to.) I'll finish this paint job though, then after the paint off I'll strip it down then do it up better .


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn FROST you got down hard homie you killed them with this one 4sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship::worship::worship::machinegun::machinegun:


X-100!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Killin'em!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This is where I'm at with the paint job right now ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know trend, im kinda diggin it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn FROST you got down hard homie you killed them with this one 4sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship::worship::worship::machinegun::machinegun:


x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .

Got a lil painting done today


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


this is looking clean homie much props!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


looking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


number #1 good job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


 OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure as hell glad it's just for fun or else I would've NEVER entered!! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some absolutely SIKK SIKK work in here from ALL of you!!! :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,Trae is looking sick Trend,let me just send u a new kit for that one ,Pancho,ur doing your thang with that one,make it look like your working on a 1.1.bad ass work,Tonio,that Duece is holdin its own..much respect..that baby blue is nice on that imp..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Burnt some midnight oil last night...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

everyone is doing a great job in here.. i wish i had half of your guys paint skills....keep up the great work fellas. an pancho what the hell you cant be posting picx of 1:1 cars ...this is just for models bro.....lmao!!! amazing work pancho..love it....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This is where I'm at with the paint job right now ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loven this photo booth... bro that ride is lookin killer.. i dont see what you are talking about man..but if you need to strip it after the build off.....ill send you a fresh one an ill buy this off ya!!! lmk....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


your a animal pancho.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Burnt some midnight oil last night...


wow looking sweet tonio...your paint skillz are comming along great!!! from what i can see your right up there with the big dogs...exalent work .. p.s not to take that comment the wrong way either bro... your paint work has allways been top notch ... im talking about your panel work.. you got it homie run with it...for real!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

some fades would definitely set that thing the fuck off!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol!! This shit is HARD! Plus I'm still experimentin' with both airbrushes so it's all a learning process for me. It's fun though! Thanks for the support!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

That paint job is coming out great tonio :thumbsup:

I'm going for that 1:1 look :cheesy: . Thanks for the great comps fellas


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

That paint job is coming out great tonio :thumbsup:

I'm going for that 1:1 look :cheesy: . Thanks for the great comps fellas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> WOW,posting up Frost paint job for this paint off.me and pina tripin on it,pics do it no justice.U got down frost,u can find homie on the 1.1 sec under frost214


:wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang tonio that is looking real good homie!

Poncho, that's what i'm talkin about ! that 1:1 look! 

Fellas doing it up real in this one !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam. Frost got down on tha caddy :wow::wow::wow::wow: luv it bro looks badass how much u want for it. All take it. Pina


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Dam. Frost got down on tha caddy :wow::wow::wow::wow: luv it bro looks badass how much u want for it. All take it. Pina


ha ha :biggrin: man homie the pics do it no justice looks bad ass inperson the pinstrip an gold leafing set it off much props to homie frost you got down gonna throw a working convertible top this caddy is my new project gonna hook this bad boy up with a custom lifestyle interior a lil gold an chrome on it!:420:uffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you guys are killin it in here! EVERYTHING looks top notch!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

theres almost ten days to go, any problem i do another and enter it ? my first is about done, this 69 impala, but ive got an original 70 monte that has no paint on it rite now, would like to paint it also. heres the 69 rite now.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary you're a monster! Only question is, can I have the second entry when you're done?? :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Gary you're a monster! Only question is, can I have the second entry when you're done?? :roflmao:


thanks brother, the 1st model i think i may have underestamated the comp, turns out there killing it !!!!!!!!!!!! the 2nd one i think ill be going for blood, .............................lol......................................................


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol yup "G" I say u do another and I'll pm u my addy so u can send me the 69...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

gseeds said:


> thanks brother, the 1st model i think i may have underestamated the comp, turns out there killing it !!!!!!!!!!!! the 2nd one i think ill be going for blood, .............................lol......................................................


 if your goin for blood I say no then 


haha jk I say go for it the more that finish the better


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

gseeds said:


> thanks brother, the 1st model i think i may have underestamated the comp, turns out there killing it !!!!!!!!!!!! the 2nd one i think ill be going for blood, .............................lol......................................................


 if your goin for blood I say no then 


haha jk I say go for it the more that finish the better


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

gseeds said:


> theres almost ten days to go, any problem i do another and enter it ? my first is about done, this 69 impala, but ive got an original 70 monte that has no paint on it rite now, would like to paint it also. heres the 69 rite now.


 HELL YEAH DO ANOTHER!!!! but I do have to say,even if you do another, this one will be hard to top! the classic old school styling, the bold colors, the subtle fades.....the discrete complexities are what make this thing one of the best in this paintoff IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

gseeds said:


> theres almost ten days to go, any problem i do another and enter it ? my first is about done, this 69 impala, but ive got an original 70 monte that has no paint on it rite now, would like to paint it also. heres the 69 rite now.


 Go ahead bro, its all for fun  :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Gona be one to see Gary,that 69 looks sick homie..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lack cleared ,all the homies getin down,much props..


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> I got to say frost sure did kill it with the caddy but we but it ain't over yet :biggrin: .
> 
> Got a lil painting done today


WOOWW..! FANTASTIC..!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lack cleared ,all the homies getin down,much props..


damn ths looks badass fuck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

gseeds said:


> theres almost ten days to go, any problem i do another and enter it ? my first is about done, this 69 impala, but ive got an original 70 monte that has no paint on it rite now, would like to paint it also. heres the 69 rite now.


DANG !!!!!!!!!! Thats beautiful G ! 

Yeah I feel like I need to start another, the comp is killin' it for real !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> DANG !!!!!!!!!! Thats beautiful G !
> 
> Yeah I feel like I need to start another, the comp is killin' it for real !


X 1000. EVERYBODY IS KILLING IT. IF EVERYBODY STARTS DOING A NEW ONE THIS IS NEVER GOING TO END THEN THE NEXT PERSON IS GOIN TO DO THE SAME SHIT.1 OF THE RULES SHOULD HAVE SAID POST FINISH PAINT JOB ONLY THE DAY THE COMPETITION IS OVER. THAT WAY NOBODY GETS TO SEE WHAT U GOT UNTIL THAT DATE .


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X 1000. EVERYBODY IS KILLING IT. IF EVERYBODY STARTS DOING A NEW ONE THIS IS NEVER GOING TO END THEN THE NEXT PERSON IS GOIN TO DO THE SAME SHIT.1 OF THE RULES SHOULD HAVE SAID POST FINISH PAINT JOB ONLY THE DAY THE COMPETITION IS OVER. THAT WAY NOBODY GETS TO SEE WHAT U GOT UNTIL THAT DATE .


yup, i agree with eddie, im not going to do another one ,iil just keep with the one ive alraedy done, otherwise this contest may never end,..................lol............................


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

gseeds said:


> yup, i agree with eddie, im not going to do another one ,iil just keep with the one ive alraedy done, otherwise this contest may never end,..................lol............................


I'M NOT TELLING U WHAT TO DO OG. JUST MY OPINION. BY THE WAY YOUR PAINT JOB IS SICK BROTHA.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats a good point skull maybe we could do a top secret paint job paint off after :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm doin' 1 and I'm out.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

All I can say is HOLY FUCK this has to be the best build off on here ever some sick ass paint work from everylast one of you guys tonio I told you bro style all your own and I'm a fan homie ....

Wish I had the time to get in the mix and the same time glad I didnt embarase my self hahaha


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm doin' 1 and I'm out.


thought about it but my compressor blew a seal so i wont be painting for a while. but once i sell the stutz ill have enough bread for 2 compressors and a vacuum pump


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

gseeds said:


> yup, i agree with eddie, im not going to do another one ,iil just keep with the one ive alraedy done, otherwise this contest may never end,..................lol............................


 agreed... I'm getting burnt out anyway.(painters block) 



pancho1969 said:


> Thats a good point skull maybe we could do a top secret paint job paint off after :cheesy:


Great Idea !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

A lil more paint work to day


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pancho that is soooo sweet dude! Nice job, had to take some patience with all that tape huh?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Pancho that is soooo sweet dude! Nice job, had to take some patience with all that tape huh?


x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i like the lay out, i like it all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lots of patience but worth all the work. Thanks Gary and yota


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> A lil more paint work to day


 WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> A lil more paint work to day


Solid !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL WORK FELLAS!! I'm still tryin to get some work done. I knew it was gonna be hard for me to get time to work on this but I'm not quittin till it done and posted in this thread. :roflmao:I'm still shooting for the 17th though.hno:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> A lil more paint work to day


damn homie this is looking bad ass much props:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


looking good everyone! got my 66 BMF'ed and cleared today. i will get a pic up tomorrow


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I killed my paint job today. The clear I used caused some of my paint to wrinkle. Luckily I let it dry and peeled most of it off and I might save it. Not sure what went wrong I think the clear was just too old.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

regalistic said:


> looking good everyone! got my 66 BMF'ed and cleared today. i will get a pic up tomorrow


 THATS SOME AWESOME WORK U DID THERE GOOD JOB!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

arturo rios said:


> THATS SOME AWESOME WORK U DID THERE GOOD JOB!


thanks bro!!!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


Lovin this one man GREAT JOB 1


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


Sick as hell!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


 Damn bro, I really love how the whole paintjob has different shades of only orange. My paintjob is just a bunch of different ass colors :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


Thanks machio great job on this 58 too :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


that came out bad ass cuz!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::drama: much props to everybody in the paint off everybody did a great job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,I dig the diferent color sceam Slim,we can only get better from this point on,them water drops are dope..will try em out on this next kit..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


Looking good Machio...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

cleared and foiled.... time to move on to the interior!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

regalistic said:


> cleared and foiled.... time to move on to the interior!


NICE you got down homie i like this!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's a wicked color combination Regal,foil work looks clean...thanks Rivi..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


dam now thats a badass 58!! good job machio u doin a great job on it.. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


DAMN IS THIS MY 58 MACHIO.IM A FUCK SHIT UP WITH THIS CAR.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey regal, that's some real nice work, good job bro!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey regal, that's some real nice work, good job bro!


thanks yota!!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Question for you pros-how hard is it to get the same results like these using rattle cans? Cause its gonna be awhile til I get my hands on an airbrush....


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


+10..!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

curbside said:


>


real nice curbside !!! i really like the pink caddy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good curbside!..... are these for the paint off.... or just showin off?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

they all look great curbside but im diggin that caprice!! keep up the great work.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ha! curbside just jumped in during the final seconds of the 4th quarter and brought a fleet!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> That's just plain sick Pancho,I'm almost ready to clear,just have to scuff it down,lil left to paint,its been fun,every body doin it up..


I'll be waiting on this to hit my doorstep BRO!! :wow: Just plain sikk homie. Nice work. :thumbsup:


regalistic said:


> cleared and foiled.... time to move on to the interior!


DAMN ERIK!! :wow: Beautiful bro!



curbside said:


>


 
<----Wants it!! That is AWESOME!! Nice work bro.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got to hood done for now :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^ Unreal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:It looks _FANTASTIC_ bro!! Everybody is puttin' in some serious work!! I hope to wrap up my '62 in the next couple of days. I DO feel like I learned a few things.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> ^^^ Unreal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:It looks _FANTASTIC_ bro!! Everybody is puttin' in some serious work!! I hope to wrap up my '62 in the next couple of days. I DO feel like I learned a few things.


x2 On that Pancho, and Tonio, Im diggin that 62! It's definaltely a smooth look, and a great job for a first pattern.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> x2 On that Pancho, and Tonio, Im diggin that 62! It's definaltely a smooth look, and a great job for a first pattern.  :thumbsup:


hell yeah.... what scur-rape said!!:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gseeds said:


> theres almost ten days to go, any problem i do another and enter it ? my first is about done, this 69 impala, but ive got an original 70 monte that has no paint on it rite now, would like to paint it also. heres the 69 rite now.


SICk!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

All of you are killin this shit, damn!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Question for you pros-how hard is it to get the same results like these using rattle cans? Cause its gonna be awhile til I get my hands on an airbrush....


 it can be done but fades,fans,drops wont be as easy


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> SICk!!!!!!!!


thanks bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> it can be done but fades,fans,drops wont be as easy


 X2




SICK WORK PANCHO!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

machio said:


> this one is fucking SWEET !:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> machio said:
> 
> 
> > this one is fucking SWEET !:fool2::fool2::fool2:
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,means a lot.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

some real nice paint jobs coming this thread, keep pics coming homies!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> some real nice paint jobs coming this thread, keep pics coming homies!


T-Minus 3 days fellas'....... cant wait to see all these rides on one page!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Times tickin,this is going to be Dope,much props to all the homies putin it down..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> Times tickin,this is going to be Dope,much props to all the homies putin it down..


THat Glasshouse is lookin' *GOOOOOOOD* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks T,tryin to catch up on my painting,this tread motivated me to geter done..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay I'm sad to say this but I think I cant get mine finished in time  
Its only the damn clear I have to put on but I dont want to clear before the small details like emblems etc are finished, otherwise this car would be completed already.
Been busy as fuck this week and havent had any time to do the small details. 


Sorry if I'm letting you down guys, I'm so close to finishing my paintjob but still way too far to actually do it.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HERE ARE MY FINISHED PICS SINCE PROBLE WONT BE AROUND A COMP THIS WEEK END...


----------



## Simmtann (Jul 15, 2011)

Siim123 said:


> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> ...


Hy to all. 

I'm the lucky number thirteen, who didn't want to make a user for one model only. 
Well, it looks like i did afterall. 

Onto the model. 
I'm doing a 64 Impala from revell. And as my english is rather ... not good u might say, i'll shut up and share some crappy cell-made pics.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Simmtann, nice bro.....nice. Its unique, paint and tape laying is skilled, good job bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

all the rides are looking tight homies much props to everyone!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Simmtann said:


> Hy to all.
> 
> I'm the lucky number thirteen, who didn't want to make a user for one model only.
> Well, it looks like i did afterall.
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Simmtann said:


>


WOOW..! Unique..!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

curbside said:


> WOOW..! Unique..!


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine wont be finished either, but I got it painted and I have a little bit more tape to pull off. I knew it was gonna be hard for me to get it done from the start cause I had alot of shit planned this last month. Had a split brass tip in my airbrush too so i had a small set back, but it looks ok.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> A lil more paint work to day



nice work pancho what happened to the wagon homie


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Simmtann said:


> Hy to all.
> 
> I'm the lucky number thirteen, who didn't want to make a user for one model only.
> Well, it looks like i did afterall.
> ...


fucking bad asss:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok heres where mines at. I still have some small touch ups and its all rough still but you get the idea. i wont be able to get it cleared up completely but i'm not quitin yet.

I took a bunch of pics with and without the flash to try and show the flip in the paint but it'll show better when its cleaned up and cleared. IDK how good these pics will be thou.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Bad. Ass D Low,hard to keep up,lots going on..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats pretty wild !! i like all the stripping in the panels, its totaly differant that any other paint job here so far which is cool, youve got your own style. and thats cool. nice !!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I'll actually complete this one. I just need to add a couple of things to the sides and add clear.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Gary! I just go with the flow, but I was worried how this was gonna turn out. At first I didnt like it much but Its growin on me.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> Okay I'm sad to say this but I think I cant get mine finished in time
> Its only the damn clear I have to put on but I dont want to clear before the small details like emblems etc are finished, otherwise this car would be completed already.
> Been busy as fuck this week and havent had any time to do the small details.
> 
> ...


its coo but at least youre honoring it instead of over extending it and letting other people jumping in then having them ask for extensions this was a fun build off:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fellas yaw gettin' down for real !

Eric, that '65 is truly sick ! Is it going to Toledo NNL?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Fellas yaw gettin' down for real !Eric, that '65 is truly sick ! Is it going to Toledo NNL?


 thanks tone....(actally 66..lol) i would love head to toledo this year, but its all gonna depend on the cash flow at that time.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> its coo but at least youre honoring it instead of over extending it and letting other people jumping in then having them ask for extensions this was a fun build off:thumbsup:


Actually I got the damn thing cleared today :biggrin: Wasnt able to blackwash the panel lines tho, I have lost my paint that was perfectly good for it. 
I left it at the countryside so it can cure a little bit, now I gotta go to the party and get my ass drunk :biggrin: 

I'll bring it back tomorrow and shoot some pics, unpolished tho, but I hope you guys are cool with unpolished body with some orange peel in clearcoat.

And just to remind you guys: Tomorrow is the last day:shocked::shocked::shocked: July the 17th. 

*It doesnt matter what time zone you are, just finish it tomorrow and try to post completed pics in next few days (Yea I know it leaves some change to cheat but this is only a friendly competition and everybody are cheating only themselves)* :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

finished pics..


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

machio said:


> finished pics..


Man I love this one. The colors are just killer. Great Job !!!

Are you going to foil the emblems on the hood & trunk ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks sick machio!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*NAME*



machio said:


> finished pics..



YO MACHIO I LOVE IT WEY.MY HOMIE HERE AT WORK NAMED IT FOR ME.-EL CHINGON- IS THE NAME FOR THIS ONE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

StreetDreamsCC said:


> Man I love this one. The colors are just killer. Great Job !!!
> 
> Are you going to foil the emblems on the hood & trunk ?


YUP,I GOT THIS


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

58 looks sick!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,means a lot,painted this one for homie Tingo,do your thang wey..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> finished pics..


damn this 58 is clean you got down cuz much prop!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

machio said:


> finished pics..


DAMN!! :shocked:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> finished pics..


damn!!! clean Machio bro'...like how da patterns flow wit da body. cant wait to c da Tingos treatment wit dat paint job...its gonna b sik!!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

gseeds said:


> thats pretty wild !! i like all the stripping in the panels, its totaly differant that any other paint job here so far which is cool, youve got your own style. and thats cool. nice !!


Killer bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> finished pics..


that 58 is gangsta bro looks tight with them wheels real bad ass.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SICK GARY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My paintjob is also complete, daylight pictures tomorrow


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

ONE BaD 69 G..flawless..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that shit is beautiful Gary!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

gseeds said:


> ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


Gary this is such a classic build , it's Lowrider Magazine worthy !!!!!!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

*Really nice 1969*

I wish that I could paint that well. I am working on two 69 impalas but I doubt they will look that good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

gseeds said:


> ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


that looks clean homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll get pictures up soon. Beautiful work, Gary!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Still has some orange peel in clearcoat but i'll polish that out later. 

I'm calling this car "*Grand Finale*"


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*"No Regrets" is done (as far as paint goes anyway). It's cleared with that crappy intercoat stuff but I'm gonna add my usual Testors lacquer clear in a couple of days to get the shine I want. Thanks for all of the support and comps y'all gave me; I really appreciate it.  Siim, thanks for inviting me to participate. There are mistakes on it here and there but overall, I have "No Regrets" about the finished appearance because it was a really cool learning experience.*


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That came out clean Slim,nice tuch homie,sup Tonio,I see u over there on the down low,geting down homie,its all down here from now on,caint wait to see what's next,I bet Pancho waiting till every body post to bust out that sick ass glass house,Chawps,were u at homie,D low.waitin on the rest of the homies to check in..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gary, 69 is beautiful. definitely old school
Siim, nice work on your paint job.... clean
Tonio.... that is some bad ass work man!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You guys are sprayin some badass paint jobs. Wish i could put down some paint schemes like that.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a coat of clear on mine but it still needs alot of wetsanding and more clear. I'll try to go snap some pics outside in a few.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

All the paint jobs came out killer great job fellas 


machio said:


> That came out clean Slim,nice tuch homie,sup Tonio,I see u over there on the down low,geting down homie,its all down here from now on,caint wait to see what's next,I bet Pancho waiting till every body post to bust out that sick ass glass house,Chawps,were u at homie,D low.waitin on the rest of the homies to check in..


Haha na didn't get to finish mine . Work has been very busy so not much time for building


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Siim thats a real clean paint job bro !

And Tonio, those colors are a SICK combo on that '62 bro ! Great job homie !

I didn't finish mine because I didn't like where it was headed. I didn't stick
to my guns.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for support. Tonio nice work bro, you did real good work :thumbsup: 


How many are there people that have finished their rides but havent posted up the pics yet? I want to know when I can make a separate thread for poll


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres mine but i was rushing to take the pics while the sun broke through the clouds so the pics are to good but everyone should be used to my pics being shitty by now. :rofl:


















































































i tried to get a pic of the flip paint thats on the bottom but it dont show good in pics.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

finish but no pics yet hope have time and good wether tomorow...

Daaaaaaaaaamm for all the nice paint work in here


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,U stunnin with that one D low,flake is holdin it down,looks like the paint shiftin to..Bad ass..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

We still missing Frost Pics,ill post em up when I get off work..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks bro! i had my old lady pick the colors randomly and i tried to make it work.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

heres a pic that kinda shows the flip to blue on the bottom.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad ass Darren!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's sick D!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> heres a pic that kinda shows the flip to blue on the bottom.



Motherfatha'n STUNNA!!! That bish is SUPA BAD!!! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Frost finished paint job..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Motherfatha'n STUNNA!!! That bish is SUPA BAD!!! :wow:


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

machio said:


> Frost finished paint job..


 looking good Frost !!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

machio that cadi is bad ass !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> machio that cadi is bad ass !!!:thumbsup:


 I agree homie,I'm postin up the pics for Frost entry


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

indeed its very bad ass i know its a body buildoff but why is the rocker trim on the outside? or is that just mockup.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Paintjobs are bad as hell, fellas! Where's everybody else? :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Paintjobs are bad as hell, fellas! Where's everybody else? :dunno::biggrin:


 i been done for days homie!... i ready to see all these bad ass rides on 1 page.... gonna be a site to see


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

regalistic said:


> i been done for days homie!... i ready to see all these bad ass rides on 1 page.... gonna be a site to see


:h5:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

either thats for mock up or someone put there rockers on wrong. i'm hoping its just for pics hno::sprint:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Its just mocked up for pics.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin bad ass shit in this thread! Keep them coming so I can start a poll soon!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:

Thats it imp 63


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:clean homie!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Siim123 said:


> Fuckin bad ass shit in this thread! Keep them coming so I can start a poll soon!


bad as bro!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Josh 78, that is a bad impala! So nice bro, its not over the top with messand too much,d its clean, straight lines, not to heavy on the clear, very nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats it imp 63


Freakin' unreal Josh ! That's that Dynasty M.C.C. in you !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's a badass paintjob...and im diggin the grille


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

josh 78 said:


> Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats it imp 63


nice


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

josh 78 said:


> Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats it imp 63


this is clean homie i digg it much props!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

josh 78 said:


> Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats it imp 63


thats ill


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> this is clean homie i digg it much props!:thumbsup:uffin:


 X10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> Thanx to all fellas was a great paintoff for me build somthing together with some realy good painters :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats it imp 63




Thats Sick Josh!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad Ass 63,that grill is Sick..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Bad Ass 63,that grill is Sick..


X2!1 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT  

Is there anyone left that still has to post up the pics?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I know I posted enough pics of mine already, but heres the stance I'm gonna have it in. Its just sittin on the frame but the frames upside down. I like that hight though.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, that paintjob kills me! its good, and it looks good locked up!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:roflmao::thumbsup: I'm glad you like it.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> dude, that paintjob kills me! its good, and it looks good locked up!


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I will try to post up the poll tonight(in my time zone :biggrin: ) when I get back from work. If someone hasnt posted up pic yet LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> I will try to post up the poll tonight(in my time zone :biggrin: ) when I get back from work. If someone hasnt posted up pic yet LET ME KNOW!!!


finished or otherwise?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Would anyone help me to do the poll topic?  
LiL is giving me headache with error after error. If I post up a someone else's pic it says that picture has been deleted etc. And I have trouble with making the poll.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Hey slim,I have no idea but, mabe u can use the old image uploader?
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I like the new layout but ever since it changed, I've been getting alot of database errors


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Siim123 said:


> Would anyone help me to do the poll topic?  LiL is giving me headache with error after error. If I post up a someone else's pic it says that picture has been deleted etc. And I have trouble with making the poll.


 wish i could help here.... but i get from a phone, so there is no way i could.... hopefully someone will step up!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, I like the new layout but ever since it changed, I've been getting alot of database errors


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Send me the info and I'll try to post one. I get a lot of error messages but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

all those rides are looking great


----------

